# life in dubai?



## kyokushin723 (Jun 18, 2010)

i just wanna know how's life working in dubai?

is it easy to find work,good salary?

how great and safe it is living and working there?

how much are the expenses like food electricity,water,vehicles,phone and internet bills?

how much is renting or buying a house?

i'm taking housekeeping,bartending and barista and I want know if it's easy to find a job in dubai with these kind of course?

thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

read the stickies at the top of the page.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

''housekeeping,bartending and barista'' - you won't be able to afford to rent or buy a house in Dubai.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

If you want 8 roommates in International City then you can move to Dubai and work in that field... other than that... stay away! I pay my housekeeper 30dhs an hour.. it isn't that much, but that's her rate.


----------

